# Creatine half life and optimum timing for consumption



## loafie (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi all

Ive always understood creatine consumption timing to not matter when you take it, as you're going to essentially just be topping off the endogenous levels of natural creatine that is already found in your body (and from what small amount you get from red meats).

However recently I stumbled across a few sources that stated the half life of creatine is just 3 hours, so wouldnt that mean that it would basically be a complete waste to take creatine right before bed (like I have been doing for all of this time?)


In other words, should I start taking creatine like just 1 hour before my workout for maximum effect?



cheers


----------



## Jada (Dec 14, 2018)

I just take my creatine in my post workout shake.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 14, 2018)

I take mine in my preworkout. When I remember to add it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 14, 2018)

I take steroids


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 14, 2018)

People still take creatine?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 14, 2018)

I only take creatine when Im in high school. Unfortunately Im 35 with a greying beard and low T.


----------



## snake (Dec 14, 2018)

If you feel you must take creatine, take it post workout.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 14, 2018)

your going way too far into this.  

If you were on GH & slin, creatine dosing would be something you would want to be serious about using the right carbs, timing, etc.

Natty, who gives a sh!t.  Pre or post WO is fine.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2018)

if you're taking creatine daily your body will be saturated in about 30 days so yeah, timing really doesn't matter.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 14, 2018)

creatine only works if taken with Cybergenics


----------



## cougar (Dec 14, 2018)

To maximize creatine muscle stores quickly,a loading phase of 20 grams daily (threw out the day) for 5-7 days is protocol, followed by a maintenance dose of 2-10 grams per day.

Another approach is 3 grams per day for 28 days may also be effective at saturating your muscles, once your muscles are completely saturated, a lower dose can maintain high levels. Doses range from 2-10 grams per day. Creatine loading may not be necessary-but it is expedient and safe....Cougar


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 14, 2018)

yea because creatine cycling is how Olympians are made...


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yea because creatine cycling is how Olympians are made...



Ronnie only took phosphagen.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2018)

For those of you who aren't interested in assisting  OP with a helpful answer to his question I'll ask that you refrain from commenting. Go post on a subject that you might actually  be helpful with.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 14, 2018)

I read an article about post that pillar wrote before about creatine.  As far as atp and satellite cells being more prevalent i was sold and take 5 grams a day. Aslong as the muacle is saturated i dont believe timing is an issue.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2018)

I never noticed a difference until I was taking 10g/day minimum. Just wasn’t worth it.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 15, 2018)

Creatine doesn’t work for every one. And for those that it does, timing doesn’t really matter. The water weight and couple extra reps it potentially adds means it’s definitely one of the best bang for your buck supps for the natties.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 17, 2018)

This may be bro science but I've read creatine uptake is hampered by caffeine. So if you have that shit in your pre-workout mix, don't take creatine for at least thr next 2-3 hours.

Would be interested to see if anyone wiser can corroborate or debunk this idea.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 17, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> This may be bro science but I've read creatine uptake is hampered by caffeine. So if you have that shit in your pre-workout mix, don't take creatine for at least thr next 2-3 hours.
> 
> Would be interested to see if anyone wiser can corroborate or debunk this idea.



there was talk about caffeine interfering with creatine which is a non issue. It all started over some study that found a possible association that on a  number of follow up studies could never be replicated. This was over 10 years ago. The answer is a definite no.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks Seeker


----------

